

Ask YC: What's a co-founder? - hacker64

If my co-founder has 10% equity, does he count as a cofounder in the YC application form? How about 5%? There are always cases where co-founders contribute differently and the percentage is divided accordingly. How does this play into the YC formula?
======
pg
In practice there is usually a clear distinction between founders and people
who are given a little stock for doing something for the company. The former
are cofounders.

It would be rare for a cofounder of a non-broken company to have as little as
5%.

~~~
hacker64
> It would be rare for a cofounder of a non-broken company to have as little
> as 5%.

Good point.

